# I had my first cigar today and it made me sick



## MascaraSnake (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this normal? 

Cigarettes and cigarillos don't upset my stomach at all, I can chain smoke all day and I won't feel it, but an hour after smoking one Cuban (a friend gave me a Trinidad Robusto for my birthday) I was driving the porcelain bus for a while. 

It was a great first smoke, other than that. Really loved it.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

yes.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

MascaraSnake said:


> Is this normal?
> 
> Cigarettes and cigarillos don't upset my stomach at all, I can chain smoke all day and I won't feel it, but an hour after smoking one Cuban (a friend gave me a Trinidad Robusto for my birthday) I was driving the porcelain bus for a while.
> 
> It was a great first smoke, other than that. Really loved it.


I only threw up one time when I smoked a cigar, I had a real big hit off the tobacco and I threw up in some grass...I was fine after that though...di you inhale?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> yes.


:r :r :r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LOL...Never gotten to the point of throwing up after smoking a cigar. I have had a few headaches and nausea, but it's because there were lots of people smoking in a poorly ventilated area.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

It can and does happen. Full stomach and sugar helps a lot. Just go slow and when ya feel yourself getting sick. STOP. Suck down some sugar and just take it easy. Some times though I have a cigar that will just up out of no where slap me around with no warning. But the more ya smoke cigars the less it will happen to ya. Remember that there is a heck of a lot more tobacco in a cigar then in a couple packs of cigarettes.

Stacey


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> yes.


Why however would you know this, :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Why however would you know this, :r


...First cubans can be rough on the body.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

did you inhale? for most people thats a huge no no


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, welcome to Club Stogie!

Yes, the effects of nicotine can happen even to experienced smokers. Good advice here, sugar counteracts the impact, and smoking on a full stomach helps. I also find I can get a buzz from some Cubans. Case in point, I smoked a Punch RS12, and it got me zoomin' a bit.

HTH.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ouch - sorry to hear it, but yeah it can and does happen - not to me mind you cause I got iron lungs -  

Seriously - as mentioned - eat before smoking and have a sweent/sugar based drink while smoking. Some guys will even keep a sugar packet handy to counter the nicotine - which is of course what made you sick.

Better luck next time guy -

Ron


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Only one to ever make me sick was a Cusano 18 Paired Maduro, didn't get sick off my first cuban though (which came before the Cusano)


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The most thats happened to me was with a LGC Serie R #4 maddie... Layed me out on the floor flat on my back, for about 30 minutes.
Scott


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Sissy.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Doh! I knew "buchket" would join forces with you. r No offence JPH)The food in the stomach/sugar advice it golden.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Eat a little and drink a little then smoke a little....:r


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

INHALE!!! Are you mad?!!? I´ve been a cigarette smoker (criticise all you want but I enjoy it) for 11 years and personally I have to say: "inhaling a cigar is a definate ´NO NO´!" 
The so called ´buzz´ I get from a cigarette i can get from a cigar by simply letting the smoke float on my pallate and tongue. This way i get to really appreciate the flavour as well as savouring the, how may I say, ´narcotic´properties of the stick.

If you didn´t inhale however, ignore all of the above and take it slow.

;P

just my :2


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

WOW - if you inhaled . . .  then don't do that anymore. :hn


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Feeling ill is perfectly normal, even smokers who have been smoking for years can get it off certain cigars. With regards to inhaling, i would say it is a no no but i have friends who will inhale a third of the smoke from a cigar, with no problems-as with everything in smoking, i think its just a personal thing.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I sometimes get the whirlies in the morning,,no breakfast and drinking a strong coffee while smoking..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> The most thats happened to me was with a LGC Serie R #4 maddie... Layed me out on the floor flat on my back, for about 30 minutes.
> Scott


That's a mean smoke. I've never gotten sick to the point of praying to the porcelain god; but the LGCSR4 might have had I not had a big dinner before hand.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Sissy.


HhahaahHa!!!! I guess ive been lucky so far. Never gotten sick from a cigar. Been smoking cigs for 13 years though. <shrugs>


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

As the others said, smoke on a full stomach and don't inhale, and you should be fine.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to CS - sorry to hear your first stick was a naseous one!
One thing that has helped me, is to really be aware of how quickly you are smoking the cigar. The intervals between each puff should be around 35 seconds to a minute. It's not a 5-minute smoke break...it's an experience. In doing so, you'll not draw all the tar to the mouth and you won't be bathing in your nicotine spit. Also, keeping the cigar dry will also help keep tar and nicotine out of your mouth...atleast not as much as if it were wet, which from what I understand really draws alot of that into your mouth.

Also be aware of how you are feeling - if you start to feel a little light-headed or some cold-sweats...back off for a while. Don't let your "image" interfere with the relationship you're having with your cigar...especially a cuban!
I know none of us want to walk away from a stick after only smoking a third of it, but if that's what you need to do so you aren't hugging the pot...well, that's what you have to do.

Also, the full stomach and sugar stuff is a good idea. Barq's root beer is a great choice...and to avoid further naseua, rinse your mouth out with some listerine afterwards, or bite into a lemon slice....orange sherbet is the best palate cleanser (imho) and it's the most enjoyable too!)

Good luck!

KASR


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

While I have never puked after smoking a cigar, I have felt a little under the weather after smoking a maddie too fast or inhaling too much. Get over it, try again and don't smoke your sticks like cigarettes.:2


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

JPH said:


> ...First cubans can be rough on the body.


I had my first Cuban in Victoria Canada, while strolling down the street. At one point I was waiting for my wife to come out of a shop when I got this big Cuban buzz.

My wife comes out of the shop and finds me sitting on the edge of this planter and didn't understand why I wouldn't walk with her anymore. I told her I would find her somewhere down the road.

Glad I didn't get sick right there on the street

Best cigar I ever had.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

all good advice. if you inhale you're not getting the flavor of the stick just the kick. Never hurled after a smoke but have gotten light headed when I smoked to fast, so slow down don't inhale and enjoy the ride. my :2


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Having a full stomach and some sugar in your system are two of the best ways to not get sick. The only cigar I ever felt sick from was an Acid nasty, which is the last Acid i ever smoked!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Puker!!!

I had a hard time finishinga LFD DL Chiselito.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I never got sick and upchucked but a few cigars made me sweat and feel nauseous, before I learned my most important lesson. Slow the heck down, I used to smoke cigars like it was a race with prize money depending on the outcome, but by now, a robusto can last me an hour to two hours.


----------



## ronschae4 (Aug 11, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> did you inhale? for most people thats a huge no no


...especially for cigarette smokers with their first cigar


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Whaddaya mean you guys don't inhale???

No one ever told me.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not the ideal first cigar to sample. The few I've tried were far from mild. Perhaps you should start with some RyJ A/T's, Monte's and Hoyo's.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

As people have said.. Don't inhale, Full stomach, and I will add. Keep some sugar cubes close. Sugar will kill a nicotine buzz quick!


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

MascaraSnake said:


> Is this normal?
> 
> Cigarettes and cigarillos don't upset my stomach at all, I can chain smoke all day and I won't feel it, but an hour after smoking one Cuban (a friend gave me a Trinidad Robusto for my birthday) I was driving the porcelain bus for a while.
> 
> It was a great first smoke, other than that. Really loved it.


:r Man, you are hardcore. Other than euking it was a great first smoke. Classic.

Joking aside, welcome to the addiction. Be sure to let us know how the second one goes.

Todd


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

did anyone mention trying sugar and smoking on a full stomach? 


just popping in from another similar thread...

I'm just now getting over a strong buzz from a recent smoke... 

I've never puked from the nicotine from other similar buzzes, but I could see how that could happen...

I usually have a good meal before a smoke... even tho that seems a bit ill advised if you are gonna puke... it's kinda like russian roulette, except you load up every chamber and hope for a misfire.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

it's pretty common for first timers  my first cigar was an RyJ Churchill, with a glass of cognac. i was a former cigarette smoker at that point, and had a hard time NOT inhaling, even a little. by the time i was done with that cognac and the cigar, oh man did i feel like crap. i don't remember throwing up, but man was i nauseous for the night!

anyway... hope your next one is a better experience for you


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

My first cigar was a VERY mild La FLor. I loved it, but a couple minutes after I finished it, I threw up, and felt sick for about an hour. I couldn't figure it out, it wasn't the first time I'd ever had tobacco. Well, I tried it again a week later, and I was fine. Fast forward a bit, I'm smoking at least one cigar a day, and loving every minute of it. But one day, after a delicious Camacho SLR Maduro (I had smoked many of these before), I got really nauseous, and threw up. The next day, I smoked again, and I was fine. For days I was trying to figure out what the deal was, then if finally dawned on me, the two times I got nauseous, I smoked on an empty stomach. 

I have a very sensitive stomach, I always have. I can't even eat a piece of candy on an empty stomach without a horrible stomach ache, so I should have known.

Now that I figured out what the problem is, I have been happy as a lark, ever since. You may have a similar case, smoke right after a nice meal, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

never blew chunks but it happens. like Pres. Clinton. Don't inhale.


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've never puked, but there's no doubt I've felt like it before. As others have said before me, it especially happens when you inhale or smoke a very strong cigar.


----------

